# bumper welding



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

anyone know if theres a plastic welding company in belfast that does bumper welding


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

any decent bodyshop should do it there is also the option of gluing which is also very strong. have u all the broken pieces?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

no ronnie when i had a look there was a piece missing and no sign of it


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

BillyT said:


> anyone know if theres a plastic welding company in belfast that does bumper welding


no but i know where the rest of your bumper is lol :devil:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

johnboy said:


> no but i know where the rest of your bumper is lol :devil:


did you see noels type r in work


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

BillyT said:


> did you see noels type r in work


sweet pity he is a tight wad!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

Cosmetic Car Repair, Heron road down in the harbour estate do it and are reasonable and quick too,do a mobile service as well as the garage. web address is www.cosmeticcarrepair.ie


----------

